# Clubman/gatcombe



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Is the Gatcombe a reincarnated Clubman?

They seem just about identical in layout etc - just has the newer engine?

Am I missing something?


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

Hi tony,
I don't know the answer to your question, but it might be worth looking on here :-

http://www.autosleeper-ownersforum.com/

All type of autosleeper owners & their vans can be found here and they will surely be able to advise you :lol:

The site isn't an official Auto Sleeper Ltd run website, but is an owners forum website, to help & assist any Auto Sleeper van or caravan owner. Several of us on MHF also belong and support it 

****


----------

